# Need help identifying...



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I just got my other two samplers. I do need help identifying almost all the sticks except for a few. I only know about the Macanudo, CAO, and Cohiba. The rest are greek to me. Thanks for the help guys. :smile2:


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

What do you mean you need help identifying them? Seems like they are pretty well identified on the bands.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

1st picture from left to right
Illusione 888
Aging Room not sure of blend
Room 101
Sam Leccia not sure of blend
Tatuaje L'Atelier
Caldwell?
Caldwell Eastern Standard
Ortega Exclusive


Just off the top of my head


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks guys. The first pic, stick number 3, and 6 were mostly what I wondered.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Next to the Macanudo is one of my favorite Tatuaje's. La Casita Criolla. They are discontinued. That, and the Illusione 888 should be excellent. Enjoy.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

The room 101 (#3) is a Honduran wapper. Good Stuff!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks all. I was really impressed with these two samplers. They seem better than the generic "premium" sampler I got from CI.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

This is old, and probably not really worried about anymore..but since you specifically mentioned #3 and #6 in the first picture and no one really identified #6..it is also a Room 101, the flower there is the actual brand "logo." Took me a few to find it, but knew I recognized it from somewhere.


That particular one seems to be, from the band, a Limited Edition Master Three


----------



## UnaTurner (Aug 24, 2020)

Well. I see that all cigars are already identified..


----------

